# what are your other hobbies?



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 14, 2013)

kinda like to get a feel on the folks here.

me..hunting, fishing and vintage german porsches. inexpensive hobbies.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 14, 2013)

stealing candy from small children, tripping old people and rearranging the furniture in blind peoples houses.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 14, 2013)

I really like eating Does that count?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 14, 2013)

I like drinking.... And eating, they need to count right?


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 14, 2013)

Cycling, competitive shooting, reading, writing (computer) scripts....

huge, major, uber nerd.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 14, 2013)

vegetable gardening, computer games, tech, gadgets, cars, car audio, is watching japanese shows and movies a hobby? lol.


----------



## Paradox (Mar 14, 2013)

Shooting, cooking, reading, and I love my veggie garden.


----------



## dharperino (Mar 14, 2013)

Singing, photography, reading, cooking, baking, theology. The usual.


----------



## dharperino (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, and gardening.


----------



## 77kath (Mar 14, 2013)

Watercolor painting.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 14, 2013)

I build, service and repair electric guitars and tube amps. That and the occasional modern art when called upon. If I had money I'd build hot rods.


----------



## zitangy (Mar 14, 2013)

1. reading and 2 restoring teh polish adn minor repairs of old chinese furniture, hunting for hard wood slabs for tables and benches and hard wood furniture and items.

dont care too much for the old patina on antiques.... light sanding to remove the old "dirt and grime", oil and then waxing .

Not too successful with shellac and polyurethane and not to mention the numerous failed attempts at french polish(ing).


d


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 14, 2013)

I would say photography but in the past few years I found myself spending more time on researching gear than on taking pictures. Other than that, lots of reading and eating, not as much cooking as I would like to - too few people around me to appreciate it. And I should go to the beach more often.... 

Stefan


----------



## mkmk (Mar 14, 2013)

Guitars and photography, the latter sometimes for paid gigs. And growing vegetables. And eating.


----------



## adletson (Mar 14, 2013)

Reading (right now in the middle of What Did You Expect by Paul Trip & Desiring God by John Piper), running, interval training, cooking, computer nerd. Cooking has been the perfect hobby for the season of life I'm in. I've got 3 small kids and we all have to eat anyway. They can all get in the kitchen with me and my wife and I can enjoy my hobby and spend time with everybody. Best of both worlds.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 14, 2013)

Straight razor restoration and shaving with them.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 14, 2013)

Running. I work for charity one day per week as well


----------



## DevinT (Mar 14, 2013)

I like to play chess. I'm not very good at it but I did beat a Russian Grand master once. He lived about 70 miles away and I used to take lessons from him. He passed away a few years ago. His name is Igor Ivanov, look him up.

Hoss


----------



## chinacats (Mar 14, 2013)

Hiking, biking, snowboarding; and growing very hot peppers.


----------



## pitonboy (Mar 14, 2013)

DevinT said:


> I like to play chess. I'm not very good at it but I did beat a Russian Grand master once. He lived about 70 miles away and I used to take lessons from him. He passed away a few years ago. His name is Igor Ivanov, look him up.
> 
> Hoss



Do you play online anywhere (or would consider dong so)--I love playing chess and do so frequently


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 14, 2013)

Hunting, Fishing and photography.


----------



## Eric (Mar 14, 2013)

sailing, bowl turning, faceting gems, polishing opal, abstract painting oils and encsaustic, collecting stuff.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice to see people also interested in the arts. Photography, painting in misc media, used to shoot (guns) but can't find ammo, used to write but can't find the inspiration, used to shoot stupid videos but lost interest. And I cook when I have to.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 14, 2013)

I dabble in wooden boat restoration and when my kids get a little older will start climbing again.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm married, so celibacy.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Mar 14, 2013)

Really nice to see what else people are into. Great thread. 

My other hobbies: Making things (i.e. knitting, sewing, baking, building things, molding clay, etc.), video games, snowboard/falling (still in-progress), baking, tea and... reading Japanese comic books. 

Interested in: Potentially the viola, swing dancing, motorcycles, cooking, archery, and... knife sharpening, especially after a little encouragement from Son. lol


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2013)

Cooking, soccer, the Porsche thing (mainly track driving and working/ running tech inspections), wasting time on car, kitchen knife and camera forums. Gardening too, but the wife makes me do that.


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 14, 2013)

If I have any time away from the shop, I am either watching baseball at home, go to some single "A" games (Marlins farm team) locally with my wife, go shooting when the weather is warm or just try to relax. But the time away from the shop and home chores allows for little if any extra time for fun things.


----------



## pitonboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Rock climbing, chess, reading, skiing, Persian rugs....and this knife thing


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 14, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Cooking, soccer, the Porsche thing (mainly track driving and working/ running tech inspections), wasting time on car, kitchen knife and camera forums. Gardening too, but the wife makes me do that.




you and i have something in common. my 1981 911SC is mostly for the track. since my wife got laid-off and is now in nursing school..i slowly removed track bits to make it more comfy. it used to be named, "mighty whitey"..and now it is more "betty whitey"


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 14, 2013)

Weightlifting, computers, video games, A/V, and most nerd activities.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 14, 2013)

Farkeling a Ducati.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 14, 2013)

When I am not solving everyones problems :nunchucks:

Working out, shooting, my dog, traveling, biking/hiking, and many facets for DIY food prep. I probably spend the most time in my kitchen though, outside base.


----------



## orange (Mar 14, 2013)

cooking, wine, hiking


----------



## RiffRaff (Mar 14, 2013)

I really like this thread. FYI I started one a lot like it a few months ago with some fascinating responses, link below. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-(jobs-amp-hobbies-of-KNF-members)?highlight=


----------



## Montrachet (Mar 14, 2013)

Try to learn english and all acronyms i've found on KKF:newhere: Sailing,I'm just already sold my boat. Scuba diving,(naaaa! no under ice diving anymore). Wine taster,(Sommelier, teacher) cigars...I've got goooood humidors, cooking of course and spending big time in my kitchen. Contemporary art collector. Spending time with my lovely wife.:censored::censored:


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 14, 2013)

my newest hobby is motorcycles...i got to ride with my dad for the first time last summer and hopefully his leg gets better and we can soon ride again.....i wish i could get into making pottery again...i really liked that when i did it....ryan


----------



## cschoedler (Mar 14, 2013)

I try to surf every chance I get (kind of hard in Chucktown SC), Fishing and bird hunting/training my German Shorthaired Pointer. Thats about it


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 14, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> ... shooting, my dog....



Really glad you didn't forget the comma... 

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 14, 2013)

I had to go back and read it a second time--I skipped the comma the first time around.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 15, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Really glad you didn't forget the comma...
> 
> Stefan



Hehehe...he is a little dachshund, probably would have missed anyways :razz:


----------



## eaglerock (Mar 15, 2013)

Computers, photography, games, anime, fishing, knives and cars :yammer:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Mar 15, 2013)

Do we include cooking here? Well I like cooking...

I'm also getting into cars lately. I used to play music a bunch, but not that much anymore. I like to just listen more now. Love playing catch and going to the batting cage. I do some boxing too.

Yes, eating...


----------



## jared08 (Mar 15, 2013)

obviously the cooking and sharpening. After that i enjoy chess, drinking(good beer), shooting/hunting, metal/wood working, basketball and soccer when there is time, video games..


----------



## clayton (Mar 15, 2013)

being a dad, trad archery, cycling, cooking, reading, brewing, generally being outstide


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 15, 2013)

Eating, Drinking, Kitchen Knives, Guns, Home Audio, Cigars and god only knows what my next hobby is around the corner.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 15, 2013)

I collect sawdust.
....in my hair, ears, eyebrows and clothing.
Everyone thinks my name is Dusty. Including my wife.

Just teasing. When I can take the time I like to wander around here. 1/4 mile to the Illinois River, a couple miles to the mountains.
I just like to explore around and see what I come across. This was a gold mining area in the 1800s so you never know what you will stumble across.
I also have a gold pan and know all the places where there is absolutely no gold.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 15, 2013)

Kitchen knives.... and everything cooking related.
Huge on cooking every type of food from Thailand to Mexico....
Audio as well and good music... 
Photography, computing and gadgets...

And if things keep going the way they have... well really nice little blocks of wood! :help3:


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 16, 2013)

Working on old Jeeps, old computers and reading old cookbooks.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mountain biking. I race a lot, but not as much as I did in my wary 20's. brewing and baking. Hiking. Cycling advocacy, I'm car-lite, and run a advocacy coalition here in town to promote cycling as transportation and public awareness.


----------



## Matus (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, actually my main hobby (no offense to this lovely forum ) is photography - since a few years it is mostly analog in medium format and little bit of large format (4x5") too. If you want too see what I means check out my Flickr


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 16, 2013)

Love cooking,saltwater sport fishing,etc. My main hobby right now is playing ukulele. I spend at least two hours a day playing ukulele. Having a blast. Currently, I am waiting on a custom gyuto, and a custom ukulele.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, it is an old and new hobby. I have been sport shooting since i was 8 or so, got fairly serious in my twenties. Now i am prepping for the 3 gun competitions this summer, so i have been building a few toys. I have a Remington 700 action bedded in an Archangel stock, with a 26" Krieger barrel(mid build), A Remington 1100 with a 9 shot tube, 22" barrel, EZ loader and a collapsible stock. Still need to get my pistol, thinking a S&W M&P in 9mm and then this...




This is a S&W M&P 5.56 NATO, Has a chrome BCG, Magpul stock and handguard, Hogue overmolded grip, Titanium firing pin, polished feed ramp. Am waiting for the Chrome moly 18" fluted barrel and Troy Alpha free float rail. Will also be swapping out optics. We were talking about cheap hobbies...right?


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, and for those who dont know, i like to draw. Actually, i draw, paint, sculpt, carve, scrimshaw, engrave.....Anything artistic and creative. Also i am a huge fly fisherman, it helps to just take the mind off the stresses of everyday life and puts you into some of the most beautiful places Mother Nature has to offer.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot to at astronomy. If I added up the money I have spent on twlescopes and mounts, I could put myself through collage again. I'm just a visual observer, not into astrophotography, but still addicted.


----------



## jared08 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jmadams13:
I have recently been looking into getting a telescope to satisfy a life long wondering of the stars and cosmos. Any recommendations for a good starter scope in a ~300$ range??


----------



## cwrightthruya (Mar 22, 2013)

At one time I loved extreme sports, but at some point my body started breaking down and my knees couldn't keep up. Now, in my rare spare time, I really enjoy hiking/trekking, mountain biking, photography, travel, diving (Scuba), and chess (although I am terrible at it). On occasion I still go skydiving, base jumping, and cliff diving, but that is a rarity.


----------



## zoze (Mar 23, 2013)

I've been lurking around this forum and leaned to like it a lot. So now I thought it's about time to say hello.
Reading, cooking, gardening, mountainbiking. Knife is pretty new theme though I've been into cooking for more than thirty years, now. Just never thought about it...


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, I cook for a living, but I still consider cooking to be my #1 hobby, since I spend most of my free time at home cooking. Lately I've been doing a lot of baking as well, which Is quite challenging and rewarding, and I really enjoy it. 

Before I had a kid I did a lot of pistol shooting, mostly IDPA. I don't have the time these days, but once my son is old enough I will finally be able to get back out to the range, and hopefully get him involved in some competitive shooting as well. Also BK (before kid) I was into watches and bought and sold them regularly. 

It's cool to see what everyone is into, good thread.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 23, 2013)

In the rare spare time, I try to get outdoors. Hiking with my pup wonder, Besos, and photography. If I had More spare time, I'd try wood working. And enjoy playing chess, though it's extremely rare finding others to join.
here's a shot from my backyard


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 23, 2013)

Marc, you are definitely quite a talented photographer. Your knife photos are great, but that one is fantastic.


----------



## Igasho (Mar 23, 2013)

does work count? oh and i like to make cheese


----------



## chinacats (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome Zoze! And very nice photo Mark4pto!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 23, 2013)

Mike Davis said:


> Well, it is an old and new hobby. I have been sport shooting since i was 8 or so, got fairly serious in my twenties. Now i am prepping for the 3 gun competitions this summer, so i have been building a few toys. I have a Remington 700 action bedded in an Archangel stock, with a 26" Krieger barrel(mid build), A Remington 1100 with a 9 shot tube, 22" barrel, EZ loader and a collapsible stock. Still need to get my pistol, thinking a S&W M&P in 9mm and then this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I have a Colt LE9620 and Larue Tactical OBR light...should be getting an OBR heavy soon.


----------



## MadMel (Mar 24, 2013)

Physics, Music, Philosophy,


----------

